# If you're not using this you should!



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I know some of you are using Google Sketchup, and I recently started. This is going to be so much of a time saver for building my walk thru haunt.

I'm limited on space since I use the front of my apartment and single car garage, but with the Sketchup I'm able to come up with designs and changes that would have otherwise taken me forever to come up with.

Sure I spent a couple of hours with a tape measure, but now I have my generic floor plan done so I can start there with potential layouts for the haunt. After you build your haunt you can even do a walk thru to get an idea of what it'll look like completed.

If you're not using Sketchup I encourage you to check it out.

Pretty close to finalizing my '09 floor plan:


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome! Is that a download or is it web-based? Free?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You can download it from here http://sketchup.google.com/

I'm using the Free version, but there is a PRO version available. So far I haven't found a need for it though.

What I did was measure everything out and then built my 4x8 panels. Then I would copy and paste the panels where I wanted/needed into my floor plan. Made it a lot easier to figure out what I could/couldn't do as far as space in the garage.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I am excited to try it.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Joker. I have Professional Home Design Suite that I bought several years ago, and i have never been overly impressed with it. I am looking forward to trying this. I am expanding my front yard haunt into my back yard which will be an enclosed walk-thru. I hope this will help me see what my options really are in terms of space and what the end effect will be in terms of flow. Thanks again.
JW


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Initially I had some problems figuring out how to do things in sketchup, but after watching these video tutorials (the first 4 found here) I've pretty much been having a blast with it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I started using it for my haunt this year and it's AWESOME!
.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I also started using it. I made a model of the yard and house to scale so far. making some carbboard cutout type models of my bigger props, and trying to figure out the tunnels were gonna build (just tunnels made of pvc and black tarp).


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool software thanks Joker!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! Checking it out...


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Joker. This will come in handy


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

interesting.. thanks for the info joker. and excellent sketch yourself for your haunt. im intrigued!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow i will have to look into that!!! Thats soooo useful!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks, I had no idea that was available.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I used this last year..there is a thread about this already somewhere...anyways, here's mine:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> ..there is a thread about this already somewhere...


Yes sir there are! One sketchup thread


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Here's mine. There are few things I don't understand about sketchup that seemed easier in other 3d programs, but there are alot of very simple and straight forward tools. I was able to make this model, to scale, from measurements, in about an hour.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

*I've been using sketchup for awhile now,*

greatest thing since sliced bread. I do all my layout in sketchup, it allows for pre-vis work and I can do a walk through as well as set up camera locations. Did you know it has a animation creator? Nothing fancy, basically it allows you to setup camera locations and will start from one position and "fly" to the next. It also allows you to import pictures or sketches so you can build them up. If you are having any problems, contact me, I have a pdf of the sketchup for dummies book.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Got one problem figured out...but this is trying my intelligence. I mostly like it so far though. thanks.


----------



## mechagrover (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks! It's almost like Google keeps these free programs hidden


----------

